# Aggression



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro has developed a new thing. When we are out walking , he will want to bite every dog - large or small. Literally tries to lunge at them. He's fine when he meets new dogs inside their homes. It's made walks very difficult. I can actually see my neighbors avoiding me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

On leash or off leash?

Was he previously ok? 

Is it aggressive or over boisterous play?

Is he fearful at all?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

LuckyCockapoo said:


> On leash or off leash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On leash. He was never super friendly with other dogs but this attempting to bite is new. And he's always been fearful. He's a very very skittish dog. Right from the day I have had him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Does he do this all the time, or only sometimes?

Are you alarmed when he does this? (I.e. Does he feed on your fear/heightened state)

I do believe such issues are totally fixable. Especially as you've said he is ok in some environments. A trainer can help. If it were me, I'd try to create some safe off leash experiences with other dogs that were confident but not overly boisterous - the sort that will not react to being snapped at and are calm. I.e. How can I get him comfortable with other dogs away from me. Then do this with a leash or long line. 

My guess is, being fearful and then constrained on a leash just makes it seem like they can't escape. Add in an anxious or embarrassed owned and that fuels the heightened state.


----------

